# Mainstream or let it all hang out?



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

As some of  you may have read in another thread I've been scheduled for my first showing, now I'm pondering what to show!

I have plenty of time to hash this all out but I would like to nail down a direction so I can be mindful of it in the coming months to add to the collection.

Here's the details, they enjoy my work and there are no specific request for a certain genre I'm doing (I'm all over the place).  It will be only my work there (it is in a camera store) and there will be approx 12 shots hung for 2 months, the showing is at the beginning of autumn.  This is the first time (unless something happens between now and then) showing any of my work anywhere other than online and the first time putting together a cohesive set for a specific purpose.

The overall idea that I have is "A Year in Grey Bruce County" (12 shots, 12 months kinda deal).

So having said all of that my first goal is to decide whether I want to go mainstream and straight forward or balls to the wall and use my "alternative" work with slow shutter speeds etc... having a unified theme of "paintings with a camera".

I would love to hear your thoughts on this specifically, if this was you and you had to choose which way to go would you stay with your mainstream work for your first time out or would you show the other more edgy side right out of the gate orrr would you try to mix the two (although I can't wrap my head around making this work as a cohesive set) ?

I have asked myself if there is one I would prefer to be seen and either works, I'm proud of both sides for different reasons.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated to help me think around this!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2013)

Display what you want people to see of your work.
It's a chance to show yourself as an artist not sell pictures.


If you wanted to make money, you could take pictures of kids.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2013)

Ask yourself what you hope to walk away with from the experience?   Do you want to sell some work?   Nothing wrong with that, it is a validating feeling.   What attracted the gallery to your work - what did you show them to get them interested?    Will they be looking for more of the same?    

Do you want to simply use this as a way to show your entire body of work?   With 12 images, you could certainly have them hang a few pieces together by category: some of it your more mainstream and some of it your more expressive side.    I would personally encourage you to show all sides of your work.   How you want to arrange or categorize it is your call - but, if there is going to be someone there to install the work, you could even pick their brain a little bit.         If you really hope to make a few sales, they could help steer your selection-making; if sales is a non-issue, it gives you more leeway.   

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 20, 2013)

Unless the store has a designated gallery area, you'll need to accept the fact that very few people walking through the doors are going to be doing it because of the photos on the wall. When people come through the door, they're walking in to accomplish something and get on their way. The main focus of the store is going to be in business and making money. And, as soon as your work becomes an impediment to doing business (not saying that it will, but it could), you'll be out. This will not be like a gallery showing, so keep that in mind.

Given that, I'd put up examples of everything. The "cohesive" aspect will be you; you're the artist, so you're the common denominator.

Good luck!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks so much Lew, Terri and Steve!


The_Traveler said:


> Display what you want people to see of your work.
> It's a chance to show yourself as an artist not sell pictures.
> 
> 
> If you wanted to make money, you could take pictures of kids.


Very true Lew, while I won't lie and say I don't care at all I will say that selling it is secondary.  Would it be nice if someone bought one? Damn straight it would! Is that the goal and intention? No, sharing what I'm doing is.


terri said:


> Ask yourself what you hope to walk away with from the experience?   Do you want to sell some work?   Nothing wrong with that, it is a validating feeling.   What attracted the gallery to your work - what did you show them to get them interested?    Will they be looking for more of the same?
> 
> Do you want to simply use this as a way to show your entire body of work?   With 12 images, you could certainly have them hang a few pieces together by category: some of it your more mainstream and some of it your more expressive side.    I would personally encourage you to show all sides of your work.   How you want to arrange or categorize it is your call - but, if there is going to be someone there to install the work, you could even pick their brain a little bit.         If you really hope to make a few sales, they could help steer your selection-making; if sales is a non-issue, it gives you more leeway.
> 
> Enjoy the experience!


Terri, I think I want to walk away with the experience and some description of feedback although I have no clue how or what sort.  Someone buying something would definitely be validating and empowering to move forward and continue (not that I wouldn't move forward regardless  )  They liked my FB page quite some time ago and have only seen my work there and on Flickr (I messaged for more information and they offered me the time slot in their reply) so she has seen it all, I'm going in to meet her shortly and look at the space so I will pick her brain a little more then for sure.
With all three of your replies falling in line with each other it is making me think perhaps a mix of it all, this is so new and fresh to think around I'm sure I could get past not wrapping my head around making it cohesive and not look like a mishmash in time.



Steve5D said:


> Unless the store has a designated gallery area, you'll need to accept the fact that very few people walking through the doors are going to be doing it because of the photos on the wall. When people come through the door, they're walking in to accomplish something and get on their way. The main focus of the store is going to be in business and making money. And, as soon as your work becomes an impediment to doing business (not saying that it will, but it could), you'll be out. This will not be like a gallery showing, so keep that in mind.
> 
> Given that, I'd put up examples of everything. The "cohesive" aspect will be you; you're the artist, so you're the common denominator.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey Steve, there is a dedicated area in the store, a long hallway where the work is hung.  I did a google search and found these two who had a showing and took pictures of them hung:

Full Spectrum Gallery
It is probably too late... {Owen Sound's busy photomama}

Good point about me being the cohesive element!


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 21, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> THey Steve, there is a dedicated area in the store, a long hallway where the work is hung.  I did a google search and found these two who had a showing and took pictures of them hung:
> 
> Full Spectrum Gallery
> It is probably too late... {Owen Sound's busy photomama}



Well, that's definitely a good thing!



> Good point about me being the cohesive element!



The only reason I say that is, if you shoot a wide variety of subjects and styles, but show only one, people will know that's what you shoot. If someone, sometime, is looking for someone who shoots something different, you may not be on their radar. Just make sure you show the absolute best examples of each style and subject...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Steve, the idea of showing the best few in each is definitely growing on me, I keep going through my Flickr acct. and archives and I think it is coherent enough that nothing stands out as not belonging or not making sense so that makes me feel better about integrating a bit of everything and I have plenty of time to cull it down and even add here and there before the time comes.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd probably pick what would be some good possibilities and eventually start narrowing it down to get down to the final choices. I find that leaving something I'm working on and coming back to it later is like getting a fresh look at it - then I'll see exactly what isn't working or what stands out as the best. 

Since they've seen some of your photos the expectation would probably be that what gets displayed would be comparable to what they've seen. I don't know if they reserve the right to not display anything that doesn't meet their standards so probably being clear on what they expect would help. 

So far I've done better with the type photos I've been doing for a long time and that I'm good at; I haven't done as well the couple of times I tried submitting my more experimental work but realized I need to keep working on it to improve my skill level with those. I've done the type thing you're doing, looking at previous displays or going to the gallery/art show to see what type photos usually get included so I have an idea what gets accepted and how it's displayed and priced.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 21, 2013)

I say let it all hang out. 
and take some pictures. 
ill just be over here in the corner. watching.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just go with your gut on what you want people to see, don't second guess yourself, you'll end up driving yourself nuts.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd suggest showing some stuff that people won't "get" immediately.  If they come up and ask you what's that about, that opens up the door for a conversation (and education).  Somehow, you'll need to get people to come close and look.  Maybe... "Guess where this was taken and win a free print!"  When I did trade shows, the golden rule was not to impress people, but to get them to come to you and ask "what this about?".  And if you can get two or three talking to you...  that will attract others who want to know what's going on.


----------



## slackercruster (Oct 22, 2013)

None of your work stikes me as worrysome to display. But sometimes sticking with a theme helps. Maybe ask the contact what they would like.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 22, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd probably pick what would be some good possibilities and eventually start narrowing it down to get down to the final choices. I find that leaving something I'm working on and coming back to it later is like getting a fresh look at it - then I'll see exactly what isn't working or what stands out as the best.
> 
> Since they've seen some of your photos the expectation would probably be that what gets displayed would be comparable to what they've seen. I don't know if they reserve the right to not display anything that doesn't meet their standards so probably being clear on what they expect would help.
> 
> So far I've done better with the type photos I've been doing for a long time and that I'm good at; I haven't done as well the couple of times I tried submitting my more experimental work but realized I need to keep working on it to improve my skill level with those. I've done the type thing you're doing, looking at previous displays or going to the gallery/art show to see what type photos usually get included so I have an idea what gets accepted and how it's displayed and priced.


Thanks Sharon  Great suggestion, I do have a folder dedicated to this that I've put a bunch of my favourites in for now, it will definitely evolve over time.  I'm definitely going to pick her brain when I go in to see the area and see if there was something that tweaked their interest or if they have a specific idea of what they would like to show.
As for what I've been doing longer... I've been doing it all the same amount of time so I suppose I'm lucky in that aspect! 


pixmedic said:


> I say let it all hang out.
> and take some pictures.
> ill just be over here in the corner. watching.


lol! 



imagemaker46 said:


> Just go with your gut on what you want people to see, don't second guess yourself, you'll end up driving yourself nuts.


Thanks Imagemaker! Nuts, yes, that is a definite possibility! 


pgriz said:


> I'd suggest showing some stuff that people won't "get" immediately.  If they come up and ask you what's that about, that opens up the door for a conversation (and education).  Somehow, you'll need to get people to come close and look.  Maybe... "Guess where this was taken and win a free print!"  When I did trade shows, the golden rule was not to impress people, but to get them to come to you and ask "what this about?".  And if you can get two or three talking to you...  that will attract others who want to know what's going on.


Thanks Paul, this time around it is way more relaxed and I don't have to be there since it's in their store, PHEW! The thought of being present would probably make me not do this tbh, with this one being more relaxed I can kinda watch from afar and just let it happen.  Perhaps the thought of being present and having to stand with my work as people view it will be less stressful after I get this one under my belt  


slackercruster said:


> None of your work stikes me as worrysome to display. But sometimes sticking with a theme helps. Maybe ask the contact what they would like.


Thanks Slacker, I'm definitely going to pick her brain when I go in to see the space


----------

